# Boat Ramp Rant



## trippcasey (Jun 23, 2017)

Its that time of year where the pleasure boaters, new boat owners, googans, and morons are out in full force. In my last 3 fishing trips I have seen 3 boats aground on the wrong side of channel markers. Also on my last 3 trips I have had to wait (along with other patient anglers), and wait, and wait, for people to get their crap together and get out of the way at the ramp. Last weekend we had two guys in a row back down the middle of a 2 slip ramp to launch their john boats. Not only did they back down the middle of the ramp, they launched their little dingy and left it in the middle of the ramp while they parked their truck. The last guy got an earful from another less patient guy who was waiting in front of me. I think he learned a little about boat ramp manners that day, and I hope he passes it along. Yesterday evening I waited for what seemed like forever while this guy loaded his boat with it backed halfway down the middle of the ramp. He loaded his cooler, likejackets, checked the plugs, checked the oil, unstrapped the boat, rechecked the plugs, walked around the boat 5 times, took orders from his wife,  backed it down sideways, pulled up, backed it down again sideways, pulled up and finally got it right. I lost my patience this time and had a few words with him about what not to do at a busy ramp. When another guy heard me talking to him, he chimed in with much less respect than I went in with. The boat owner said he will do as he pleases. I told the guy that if he keeps that up someone will put him in his place and teach him about boat ramp manners. That's when he got a park employee involved saying we threatened him, and to his demise the park guy agreed with us and went on to tell him that he was on his way over to tell him to launch or move. High five to that park employee!! When I get the chance to get on the water, Im on a mission. Im usually there at a predetermined time based on tides, time, and conditions. My boat is loaded, my plug is in, my straps are unstrapped, and I fired her up before dragging my sled to the ramp. It takes about 5 min by myself to load or unload. The ramp is NOT a place to check and double check things. Its not a place to load coolers and put on sunscreen. Its not a place to pull the battery out of your truck to jump off your boat either. I understand some people are new to this. Well, expect me to teach you a few things if you clog the ramp for more than 15 minutes. Public service announcement over. Thanks for listening. I feel better now. Some of these people scare me. If their actions at the ramp are a reflection of their boating skills, they dont need to own a boat and I dont want to be anywhere around them. I was new to boating too once upon a time, and still knew to get out of the way as quickly as possible.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 23, 2017)

Idiot snowflakes are all too common now days!

They get their wittle feelings hurt when you point it out to them!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2017)

watermedic said:


> Idiot snowflakes are all too common now days!
> 
> They get their wittle feelings hurt when you point it out to them!



LOL LOL LOL,,,, yep,,,, been where trippcasey has been,,,, my boy does the work,,,, efficiently and politely,,,,


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 23, 2017)

It's actually been pretty good up this way the last few trips. Mostly because I'd rather have the boat in before daylight to avoid traffic. I'll scout while waiting for the tide I want to fish. sometimes I'll pay for overnight slips so I can scout the evening before and avoid weekend ramp traffic altogether. Paddle boarders and kayakers with those multi load up rigs seem to take up the most time as they always stack up and tie down on the ramp. I just avoid people because they are generally unpredictable!


----------



## boatbuilder (Jun 23, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> Its that time of year where the pleasure boaters, new boat owners, googans, and morons are out in full force. In my last 3 fishing trips I have seen 3 boats aground on the wrong side of channel markers. Also on my last 3 trips I have had to wait (along with other patient anglers), and wait, and wait, for people to get their crap together and get out of the way at the ramp. Last weekend we had two guys in a row back down the middle of a 2 slip ramp to launch their john boats. Not only did they back down the middle of the ramp, they launched their little dingy and left it in the middle of the ramp while they parked their truck. The last guy got an earful from another less patient guy who was waiting in front of me. I think he learned a little about boat ramp manners that day, and I hope he passes it along. Yesterday evening I waited for what seemed like forever while this guy loaded his boat with it backed halfway down the middle of the ramp. He loaded his cooler, likejackets, checked the plugs, checked the oil, unstrapped the boat, rechecked the plugs, walked around the boat 5 times, took orders from his wife,  backed it down sideways, pulled up, backed it down again sideways, pulled up and finally got it right. I lost my patience this time and had a few words with him about what not to do at a busy ramp. When another guy heard me talking to him, he chimed in with much less respect than I went in with. The boat owner said he will do as he pleases. I told the guy that if he keeps that up someone will put him in his place and teach him about boat ramp manners. That's when he got a park employee involved saying we threatened him, and to his demise the park guy agreed with us and went on to tell him that he was on his way over to tell him to launch or move. High five to that park employee!! When I get the chance to get on the water, Im on a mission. Im usually there at a predetermined time based on tides, time, and conditions. My boat is loaded, my plug is in, my straps are unstrapped, and I fired her up before dragging my sled to the ramp. It takes about 5 min by myself to load or unload. The ramp is NOT a place to check and double check things. Its not a place to load coolers and put on sunscreen. Its not a place to pull the battery out of your truck to jump off your boat either. I understand some people are new to this. Well, expect me to teach you a few things if you clog the ramp for more than 15 minutes. Public service announcement over. Thanks for listening. I feel better now. Some of these people scare me. If their actions at the ramp are a reflection of their boating skills, they dont need to own a boat and I dont want to be anywhere around them. I was new to boating too once upon a time, and still knew to get out of the way as quickly as possible.



You should try the ramp on st simons island.

this doesn't bother me as much as the folks that hang out on the dock at the st simons ramp with their jet skis and coolers and a radio.

Or the people that cast their line across the ramp and won't reel it in and want to fight with you for running over their stuff when you load up.

It's worth the $20 to use the fishing club.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 23, 2017)

Most people I've seen at boat ramps are considerate, HOWEVER there are always the "new boat owners" that don't have a clue about ramp courtesy.


----------



## Josey (Jun 23, 2017)

"Never attribute to malice, that which can be explained by stupidity".

I cut idiots a little bit of slack.  After all, generally, they were born stupid.  They can't help it.

If people staring at them with less than pleasant expressions doesn't make a light click in in their little brains, then a polite and quiet word that doesn't publicly embarrass them might help.  If neither of those techniques work, then it's time to get blunt, and maybe even somewhat loudly.

I'm talking about simpleton people who have their minds up their butts and are just blocking the ramp or dock.  

People who are being belligerent buttwipes (such as people who act like jerks on PWC's, etc.) are an entirely different matter.  There is no use in being polite to the latter.


----------



## MOTS (Jun 23, 2017)

My problem is having a M-F work week and only having the weekends off when everybody and the idiots are out. I'd just as soon take a vacation day mid week and have the Altamaha basically to myself.


----------



## savreds (Jun 23, 2017)

Don't forget the people that don't know how to handle their boat around the ramp or dock! I understand that  a new boat owner will take a couple of times to figure out its easier to approach the dock into the current or wind where you have more control. Unfortunately to many end up playing bumper boats trying to dock or load. 
We have a friend that has a large (29ft) boat, and has had one for many years, and still can't manage to figure out the current/wind/ little control in reverse thing. Oh and that the no wake means NO wake, not slow down and plow thru at 1500 rpms and throw a 3' high one. Boating courtesy is pretty much dead these days!


----------



## patrickonasis (Jun 24, 2017)

What about at village creek where your at the mercy of the tides and your losing water every second and you got a dummy loading his boat half way down the ramp! Stupidity at it's finest!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey back in the day when they didn't crack down on "open display", my brothers and I would take a cooler and chairs down to the ramp and watch the "Big Show" on the holiday weekends. More fun than fishing and better than unscripted fist fights.

Feel your pain as most of us have had similar experiences. Only gonna get worse with all this "global warming" = more shoreline thing.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jun 25, 2017)

You must use Crooked River boat ramp? Best way to prevent that is get a gate code and put in before it opens. Im usually first on the water when i go, also helps having a lot of weekdays off. I cant stand all the folks fishing off the dock when you are trying to pull up.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 25, 2017)

I knew I was on everyones nerves when I had that orange boat that is in my avatar. It's name was Creampuff. We would be the first ones at the boat launch, usually about a quarter before dawn.
We would be the last ones to get the motor running and get launched usually around 8.......good thing the ramp we used had 3 lanes. But we would have one tied up usually for a while.
If anyone on here has ever been mad because Creampuff was in your way I apoligize!!!! I never meant any disrespect to anyones time. I swear it was runnin the night before with the water hose in the driveway just fine!!
I'm glad those days are over and now I have better stuff!


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 25, 2017)

Cumberlandjg said:


> You must use Crooked River boat ramp? Best way to prevent that is get a gate code and put in before it opens. Im usually first on the water when i go, also helps having a lot of weekdays off. I cant stand all the folks fishing off the dock when you are trying to pull up.



Ive got a pass too, but I cant always get there before they open. I fish after work sometimes, and when I take the family they all don't want to get up a 0500 like I do.


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Jun 29, 2017)

IM just glad I had a gentleman that had patience with me.  New to boating and had never trailered anything other than a small jon boat with tiller steer, I was trying out my present boat on a relatively quiet lake.  Wind had kicked up and being self conscience about loading this boat for the first time, I  checked to see if anyone was at the ramp.  No one was there so I tied my boat to dock, backed in my trailer and then everybody decided they wanted to leave.  I attempted 3 times in that wind to load my boat with no success.  A couple of people started mouthing and I finally ask a gentleman if he could drive my boat on for me.  He happily agreed to help and it also took him 3 times in that wind to trailer my boat.  I guess Im just saying that sometimes we can all use a little help instead of smart remarks and bad mouthing.  I havent had any trouble since that day and thankful that I found that one patient soul at that boat ramp.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jun 29, 2017)

LOL, you guys crack me up.

Wish you guys would come up to Indiana and use our ramps more. I'd love to see what happens when you run in to the illegals who can't decide if that's a free bath tub or a once sided cement swimming pool and you have to wait on them to round up all their ducks out of the way in between boats launching.

Those docks next to the cement beach you are using to launch boats is there for them to fish on ya know.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 29, 2017)

Nerf Warrior said:


> IM just glad I had a gentleman that had patience with me.  New to boating and had never trailered anything other than a small jon boat with tiller steer, I was trying out my present boat on a relatively quiet lake.  Wind had kicked up and being self conscience about loading this boat for the first time, I  checked to see if anyone was at the ramp.  No one was there so I tied my boat to dock, backed in my trailer and then everybody decided they wanted to leave.  I attempted 3 times in that wind to load my boat with no success.  A couple of people started mouthing and I finally ask a gentleman if he could drive my boat on for me.  He happily agreed to help and it also took him 3 times in that wind to trailer my boat.  I guess Im just saying that sometimes we can all use a little help instead of smart remarks and bad mouthing.  I havent had any trouble since that day and thankful that I found that one patient soul at that boat ramp.




Agree 100% and I feel pretty confident most people don't get frustrated with people struggling to trailer their boat- rather probably rooting them on. At least that's what I'd hope would be the case. 

What drives me a little crazy is when people block the ramp while they get their boat ready. Or block the ramp in some way when it wasn't necessary. I do wish they'd do that when they were out of the way. 

But I do know what you mean about the pressure. I usually can back the boat down a long ramp in the first try, and get in and out of the ramp in 3 minutes, but I'm literally  running because I'm typically by myself and have to beach the boat out of the way where I usually fish.


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 30, 2017)

I am more than willing to help somebody that is struggling and obviously new at this. What I don't get is why people back down the middle of a 2 slip ramp. Or why they feel the need to sit halfway down the ramp and load their boat, or pull halfway out and unload their boat knowing there are many others waiting to use the ramp. 

Or like the guy in the pic. He backs down the middle of a 2 slip ramp, loads his boat, backs it off the trailer, then pulls it up on the ramp instead of the dock continuing to block one side of the ramp while many of us are waiting to use the ramp. It took this guy 20min to clear the ramp. He had no problem backing down or anything, just no courtesy for others waiting on him. Its like he thought he owns the ramp. This is what this rant is about. Make it as quick as you can. The ramp isnt the place to load/unload coolers and rods or kids or whatever/or piddle around.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Even my wife knows better when we put in at that ramp, she only goes down the middle if we are the only people there.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 30, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> I am more than willing to help somebody that is struggling and obviously new at this. What I don't get is why people back down the middle of a 2 slip ramp. Or why they feel the need to sit halfway down the ramp and load their boat, or pull halfway out and unload their boat knowing there are many others waiting to use the ramp.
> 
> Or like the guy in the pic. He backs down the middle of a 2 slip ramp, loads his boat, backs it off the trailer, then pulls it up on the ramp instead of the dock continuing to block one side of the ramp while many of us are waiting to use the ramp. It took this guy 20min to clear the ramp. He had no problem backing down or anything, just no courtesy for others waiting on him. Its like he thought he owns the ramp. This is what this rant is about. Make it as quick as you can. The ramp isnt the place to load/unload coolers and rods or kids or whatever/or piddle around.


What a Jerk. I have a similar set up and it's not easy to do by yourself especially if there isn't shoreline, but time me- 6 mins Max. I'll literally be running


----------



## JodyP (Jul 1, 2017)

That would frustrate me... With my smaller boat I used to pull it back up the ramp while my buddy packed truck because he might flip boat trying to get in at dock! I think u saw me do that once.... however, boats ready before we back down ramp!


----------



## Steyr (Jul 1, 2017)

watermedic said:


> Idiot snowflakes are all too common now days!
> 
> They get their wittle feelings hurt when you point it out to them!




Snowflakes / Democrats.... Can't fix stupid


----------



## shallowminded (Jul 1, 2017)

Steyr said:


> Snowflakes / Democrats.... Can't fix stupid



This is a fishing forum. Can't we keep the political bullcrap out of here? We are exposed to it all day, everyday. And besides, I am pretty sure I have seen my share of Trumppets trying to figure out how to get their engines going while others wait for them. Stupid is bipartisan.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 1, 2017)

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 1, 2017)

shallowminded said:


> This is a fishing forum. Can't we keep the political bullcrap out of here? We are exposed to it all day, everyday. And besides, I am pretty sure I have seen my share of Trumppets trying to figure out how to get their engines going while others wait for them. Stupid is bipartisan.




First you want it gone then you add to it.  How well do you think that is going to work?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jul 2, 2017)

I recently moved to a BIG boat as my buddies call it. Its a 24' and i wasn't 100% in my ability to back it in efficiently. I took it to houlihan and waited for everyone else to launch so I didn't interfere. It was a pretty fast launch but out of respect for others I waited a minute. As a bass tournament guy i HATED people with bad etiquette at the ramp.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 6, 2017)

steyr said:


> snowflakes / democrats.... Can't fix stupid



^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 6, 2017)

Saw a guy putting his boat in Monday who was struggling to get things together.  When he finally got it running and backed off the trailer the trailer started floating with the current and he was headed into the dock pilings.  As he gave it gas and whipped it around he ran over his trailer! LOL


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nothing worse than pulling up early before daylight to a ramp and find a bass tournament group sprawling all over the ramp and parking lot. Talk about ruining a day!


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 6, 2017)

If anybody put in an Houlihan to watch the river street fireworks via the Savannah river then you know how insane a boat ramp can be AT NIGHT!! I got there to put the boat in at 8:45 and surprisingly there was no wait but the parking lot was full so I had to park up on hwy 17. After the finale I floored it back to the ramp and was able to get my wife, kids, truck, boat, and trailer out of there safely ... it was quickly turning into a madhouse!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2017)

Jack Ryan said:


> LOL, you guys crack me up.
> 
> Wish you guys would come up to Indiana and use our ramps more. I'd love to see what happens when you run in to the illegals who can't decide if that's a free bath tub or a once sided cement swimming pool and you have to wait on them to round up all their ducks out of the way in between boats launching.
> 
> Those docks next to the cement beach you are using to launch boats is there for them to fish on ya know.



That is not restricted to Indiana by any means. Plenty of that down here, too.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 7, 2017)

The ramp I use on Lanier,  the jet ski's use it as their private beach,  with a ton of people hanging out taking turns on the jet ski.  They get out of my way when I back down the ramp!  

Yeah,  there's always drama and entertainment at a weekend boat ramp.


----------

